# mud buddies



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

any one from halletsville or the sorounding areas gona be out at mud buddies this weekend i hear there having some pretty cool events!


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Mud Buddies is a really cool place. Never been to a big event but I would image that it would be fun because the owner is all about partying and having lots of fun. It's probably my favorite place to ride.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I know a few guys that will be out there that weekend.. I can't go cuz my son will be born any time around that date... its a fun place to ride though and the owner is cool


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Brute_dillon said:


> any one from halletsville or the sorounding areas gona be out at mud buddies this weekend i hear there having some pretty cool events!


How was it this past weekend? I'll be out there August 7th and 8th. It'll be me and about 10 other people. Everything from brutes, teryx, kingquads, rzrs and other toys. If anyone is interested in meeting up that weekend, let me know. I'll be going to Hidden Falls this weekend in Marble Falls.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I just realized that he said the events were this past weekend... LOL... There is supposed to be something going on August 13-15 I think... That's when my buddy's are going out there


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Will anyone be out at Mud Buddys this weekend? I'll be heading out there early Saturday morning(7th) and will be meeting up with about 15 people. Should be a fun filled day. If any of you wanna meet up let me know or just look for me.....I'll be on a Candy thunder blue Brute.


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

They ended up canceling the events Kelly told me it was a web based event and that they didn't have enof people sign up. But as far as going this weekend. I might just have to see y'all out there


----------

